# Canshaft ID



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day All

Unfortunately I had to remove the engine from the '66 GTO due to #6 rod bearing not wanting to play anymore.

While I have it out, I thought I would be proactive for some future modifications.

I have the paper work from the previous owner who had the engine overhauled at 92K (it has approximately 130K now.) 

The cam was replaced with what was described as SPC352. I looked at the cam and found the following numbers/letters. 

From the gear end between the lobes are the following: 1/20/A/D/. Before the last bearing journal are the numbers: 540233.

Future plans call for replacing the 3:55 gears with either 3:23 or 3:08 and the addition of power brakes.

The car is a tri-power with a 4 speed with stock tires. It is driven no more than 800-1000 miles per year.

Can anyone ID my present cam?

Any thoughts on a replacement?

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...described as SPC352..."


Melling makes several Pontiac cams with the SPC prefix in the part number. But SPC352 is not one I can find. 


"...Any thoughts on a replacement?..."


A Melling SPC-7 is an 068 clone. This cam should work without having to buy stronger springs. If you have press-in rocker studs, I wouldn't go any bigger on the cam. 

https://www.autozone.com/internal-engine/camshaft/melling-camshaft/107135_705947_0

The next smaller cam might be a Melling SPC-4 or SPC-5. These may be a safer bet, with press-in studs & stock strength springs. Ebay sellers offer both.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Melling-SP...ash=item4d6ba79844:g:6XEAAOSwOVpXZx6n&vxp=mtr


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Omni said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Unfortunately I had to remove the engine from the '66 GTO due to #6 rod bearing not wanting to play anymore.
> 
> ...


Can't help you out with the cam, sorry, but would like to ask why you want to swap out those 3.55 gears? I've run everything from 3.08 to 4.33, and for me by far, the 3.55 is the best all around gear. I guess if you do a lot of freeway and interstate travelling, then the 3.55 might not work as well. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

We do cruise the freeway/open road quite a bit. Trying to get a little further north of the 10-12 MPG range


----------

